# LGB/ToyTrain flatcar - Resprayed & loaded



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A while back I bought three LGB cars on an auction (a flatcar without load, a boxcar and the ToyTrain crane). All unboxed and used, but complete; only the crane car had it's hook missing.

The crane will be donor for my own crane car that lacks some parts. The crane cabin will be used as static crane on a loading dock. The underside as flat car. The boxcar will become a battery car and will carry also a RC-receiver and RailBoss controller. 
Both are stored away to the day I've got enough time to start with those projects. 

But the flatcar was to suffer a treatment as it only needed a respray. 

This is how it looked before:











The footsteps will be removed and used for an other car. Further I left the car as it was. No bashing! 

Top sprayed in light grey: 










Flat black and rust for the underside. On the right you can see a bit of the chasis for the box car (done together to safe time, so it's already done when I start with that car). 









Putted back together:










I used washes of thinned oil paint for weathering. The molded plastic bars on top got a bare wooden look, like timber placed on top to keep the cargo in place. I had a Wiking 1:25 scale Hanomag tractor that looked too small on a normal LGB low sideboard car. 
On this smaller LGB/ToyTrain flatcar the tractor looks so much better. (Yes, the steeringwheel is missing... I stille have it somewhere, at least, I hope I do).





















Now I'm a bit in a doubt. I like the car as it is (perhaps some lettering on the sides) but does the tractor need some securing with chains or something? Or did tractors / vehicles just stay in place by their weight? 

I also like the look of the car with extra load added, like these crates. I guess the crates will be needing some securing for sure? What do you guys think / advice? Do the crates and the tractor need some chains? Do I attach the chains to rings or hooks on the sides or something?
Or just leave it this way? 




















Thanks!!!!

Paul


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Paul a great improvement over what you started with!

Miniature chains would be the most prototypical- but it is up to you whether you want to go to the extra trouble.
See here at Jack Thompson's excellent website for details.


Alec.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, Very nice, Paul.

That should pull extremely well.... Hold down chains would really add to it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll go for some chains and ropes than. 
Alec those pictures of Jack Thompson's model are very helpful and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Really well done! Bravo!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, forgot all about the Wiking Hanomag crawler tractor also. Good work!


----------

